# Wild, energetic behavior in the morning!?



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

Never have I seen Higgins flipping his tent, throwing his toys around & running on his wheel so wildly at 8 a.m! Usually in bed by 5:45 a.m. with the sun rise. Dunno. Maybe he was hot. I had him outside a couple of times the night before & he really seemed to enjoy it. Maybe he's got the wild hunt in him. Either way he has a Huuuge cage with lots of running around space. Dunno. Made me laugh but kinda' freaked me out too. Anybody else experience this? Fresh Water & small portion of food changed in the morning daily too with the Toronto heat wave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Could be a reaction in the weather changes its been known to happen, last huge storm I had here Celeste went nuts and just started chirping and running around in the day and grooming like crazy, but keep an eye on it.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I've only seen Liam do this once: I had him up in the afternoon for a cage cleaning and a bath, and after the cage was changed and he was dry, I put him back in and he went crazy! Wheeling, hopping off, running laps around the cage, in the tube, out of the tube, wheeling again, ad nauseum. It went on for about 20 minutes before he abruptly stopped and went into his igloo. It was like he all of a sudden realized it was 2:00pm instead of 2:00am! :lol: 

He's never done anything like it again. Unless Higgins starts doing that every morning, I wouldn't worry. 

Hedgies. They put so much EFFORT into boggling the minds of their humans. :roll:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My Milly is like this sometimes in the afternoon when I have to take her out for a cage cleaning or a foot bath. :lol: 

One time, I was cuddling her in her towel after I washed her poopy feet to make sure that she was dry, and she went nutso. One second she was all snuggled up sleeping, and the next second, her head was out of the towel, her nose was going crazy, and then she ran out on my leg, crawled up my shirt to my shoulder and tried to hide in my hair. I had to have my fiance take her off of my neck because I didn't want to drop her with her being so hyper! He set her down on the towel and she did this over and over. Crawl up my shirt, hang out on my shoulder, get put back down, crawl up my shirt, hang out on my shoulder, get put back down. She was really energetic and happy and curious. It was kind of fun

I think that as far as activity levels go, it's better for hedgies to be more energetic than less energetic. Just my opinion


----------



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

Oh wow. Great to hear this. Laughing still. It was like he was truly running a triathlon! He's so comical. Gonna get some pics of he & Turnip on the hunt tonight


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

clylaura nailed it perfectly:



cylaura said:


> Hedgies. They put so much EFFORT into boggling the minds of their humans. :roll:


Sumo is quite...fluffy...and typically will expend as little physical energy as possible: he walks on his wheel...for two minutes...stops and snoozes...walks...hops off and naps...walks... You get the picture. He uses a Flying Saucer with a base that is held in place - quite tightly - by a coroplast 'frame'. I can't really explain it but I can tell you that *I* have to expend some energy removing the base to clean it every morning. :roll:

This morning, his wheel had been turned 90 degrees. *I* would have had to use both hands and couldn't have done it without removing the wheel. He managed, somehow, to lift the entire thing 1" and turn it - exactly 90 degrees to the right - and wedged it in the frame tight enough to use it. :shock:

I sat in the corner twitching for ten minutes before I realized there's no point trying to figure it out. :roll:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> Sumo is quite...fluffy...and typically will expend as little physical energy as possible: he walks on his wheel...for two minutes...stops and snoozes...walks...hops off and naps...walks... You get the picture. He uses a Flying Saucer with a base that is held in place - quite tightly - by a coroplast 'frame'. I can't really explain it but I can tell you that *I* have to expend some energy removing the base to clean it every morning. :roll:
> 
> This morning, his wheel had been turned 90 degrees. *I* would have had to use both hands and couldn't have done it without removing the wheel. He managed, somehow, to lift the entire thing 1" and turn it - exactly 90 degrees to the right - and wedged it in the frame tight enough to use it. :shock:
> 
> I sat in the corner twitching for ten minutes before I realized there's no point trying to figure it out. :roll:


Sumo is truly living up to his name with those feats of strength! :lol:

Liam has a couple of PVC tubes that he likes to run though (mostly searching for the crickets I hide). I try to put them in the corners to discourage his liner diving, but almost every morning I either find (A) that he found a different way under, or (B) moved the whole tube somehow and then went under. Out of curiosity, I weighed them - and they weigh (quite a bit) more than he does! :shock: If hedgies were human sized, they'd be champion weight-lifters.

Now I've just given up on the liner diving, and am enjoying the fun. :roll:


----------

